# New Install showing oversights:(



## MasterBindo (Sep 22, 2019)

Hello all, this Is my first post but I am a long time lurker. I have installed an in ground system that on paper seemed to be optimum. But in reality now that I have started my complete renovation I am worried that there are some problem areas but I don't want to walk out on the lawn and start adjusting/digging since it is very soft and I am 7 days in to my seeding. I am using orbit saturn iii heads and I have 15 of them across a 9k sqft lot.

My biggest concern at the moment is seed wash out due to my sprinklers. It seems like the end of the streams are striking the ground hard and causing a wash out. There is also a noticeable incline towards the back of my lawn and two of the heads the water is really cutting into the Ground and displacing the seeds. And cutting into the ground to the point it's not coving the whole area I calculated it would.

My other concern is just in general I am not seeing the overlap I was anticipating. The sprinklers claimed to throw out at a 30ft radius so I tried space them all < 30ft apart.

Right now I am probably just being anxious waiting for these seeds to sprout. In the future I would be willing to change heads just not until next summer. As you would guess this whole project has been over budget, late, and still not working too good. I look forward to talking to you guys.


----------



## dpainter68 (Apr 26, 2017)

I'm not familiar with Orbit heads. What nozzles are you using in them?


----------



## MasterBindo (Sep 22, 2019)

1.5 gpm nozzles on sprinklers that rotate the full 360 and .75 on nozzles that rotate 180.


----------



## dpainter68 (Apr 26, 2017)

What is your pressure and available gpm? How many heads on each zone?


----------



## MasterBindo (Sep 22, 2019)

Pressure is 60 psi and gpm is 15. I have two zones each exactly 9 gpm. 8 heads on one and 7 on the other. Based off tuna can test I'm 45 mins for 1/10 of an inch but again I have 1.5 and .75 gpm nozzles.


----------



## dpainter68 (Apr 26, 2017)

Is the 60 psi at the head or tap? I don't see how you're getting big water droplets at the end of the throw, especially with that size nozzles.


----------

